# is it possible  to get blue smoke



## mr christmas (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi pretty new to smoking but was just wondering is it possible to get  thin blue smoke using pellets.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2017)

When you say pellets are you talking about cooking pellets (with a Pellet Pooper) or smoking pellets (with an AMNPS)???
With an AMNPS, alsolutely!!  Todd designed the AMNPS to do exactly that.  In a Pellet Pooper, I'm afraid I'll have to let somebody else answer that question.
Just a FYI here.  When you ask a question, it's a real help if you include as much info as possible.  That makes it a lot easier to get a good answer from a member familiar with your equipment.
Gary


----------



## mr christmas (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply haven't used a forum much before . I'm using a smokai magnum smoke generator with a 10l/min airpump connected to a filiing cabinett converted using a gas boiling ring for heat.


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 14, 2017)

Pellets in the tube and a pellet smoker.
TBS both ways.
Or,









Pellets in a cold grill doing a reverse sear.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2017)

mr christmas said:


> Thanks for the reply haven't used a forum much before . I'm using a smokai magnum smoke generator with a 10l/min airpump connected to a filiing cabinett converted using a gas boiling ring for heat.



I am not familiar with that generator but I can say, in general air pump driven smoke generators put out a ton of billowing white smoke. There may be some adjustment on smoke volume but that is it. Tubes, Mazes and the like burn a small amount of pellets very efficiently giving the Thin Blue...JJ


----------



## bregent (Nov 15, 2017)

In looking at some of the video for the Smokai, I would say that you won't be able to get TBS with that device. However, that may not be important. To me, TBS is most important on a charcoal or stick burner, as it's an indication that impurities are not being produced. But I've had large amounts of white smoke come off of my pellet grill, yet the smoke is sweet and does not burn your eyes and nose and never leaves a bitter taste or any sticky creosote. I attribute that to the fact that the firepot is extremely hot and oxidizes impurities. On the other hand, smoke tubes generate TBS, yet produce a smoke flavor and aroma that I personally find offensive. 

So you just need to determine; does the smoke from the Smokai smell good? Does it leave a bitter taste on your food? Does it result in the accumulation of creosote in your smoker cabinet.


----------



## mr christmas (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for you're comments really appreciated .


----------



## waterluvr (Nov 18, 2017)

I use 100% hardwood premium heat pellets, gives that consistent thin blue smoke and flavors I get with using oak in my Lang stick burner don't really like the thick white smoke bbq pellets make.


----------

